# Lather



## Chrishaglerr (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey everyone!

Have a quick question about increasing lather in Melt and Pour. I currently use the soap from Michael Art Store and just add some castor oil to make it lather better (using coupons save me alot of money buying base there), but it's still not the amount I'm looking for! Have any of you used the Shampoo/Shave base from wholesalesuppliesplus.com? Just wondering if using a "Shampoo/Shave" bar would be good to use as a normal bar of soap.

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 29, 2014)

The melt and pour from hobby stores is junk, nothing you add will improve its poor quality. The regular bases from wholesale plus will lather much, much better. No need to use the shave/shampoo bases for your body.


----------



## Chrishaglerr (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply! I think I will try the WSP clear base. Does anyone have a preference in lather from the Brambleberry clear base or WSP? Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 29, 2014)

I think people like both equally well. I've been meaning to try a sampler pack from brambleberry.


----------



## honeysuds (Nov 30, 2014)

I actually prefer BB's base in comparison with WSP detergent free. I've tried them all, they lather much better and skin feels nicer after drying. That said, shipping can be pricey from BB, so if you are looking for detergent free stuff I recommend the coconut, hemp, and baby buttermilk bases. HTH!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 30, 2014)

I agree with the advice you've been given above.  The soaps from Michaels, Hobby Lobby etc are terrible quality.  I use WSP but I use it in a foaming mechanics scrub and have been happy with it.  I also use is for embeds on my cupcakes but haven't used it just for MP soap.


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't do alot of mp but I think adding extra oil will suppress lather. I could be completely wrong here.


----------



## Chrishaglerr (Nov 30, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I agree with the advice you've been given above.  The soaps from Michaels, Hobby Lobby etc are terrible quality.  I use WSP but I use it in a foaming mechanics scrub and have been happy with it.  I also use is for embeds on my cupcakes but haven't used it just for MP soap.



I'm pretty excited to see how well this base from WSP lathers since I thought the soap base from Michaels lathered great without any additives haha. I usually use 50% off coupons there so I get them for a good price. How long does it usually take for a WSP package to arrive for you all? My Brambleberry packages take foreverrrr


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 30, 2014)

Depends on where you live.  It takes 2-4 days to get to me.


----------

